# November 10 2011



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice catch, gotta love this time of year!!!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Nice catch*

Gator you've been after them and doing well. Are these some more pass fish. This wind is killing me and looks like it's here to stay for awhile.:thumbup:


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

yes they r an i got a 28 in 10lbs tonight november the 14th ill have pictures tomorrow an another thing u can not let thewind keep u home


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Good catch. Stock up that freezer for some great wintertime eating.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow! 10# I have seen them that big but have not been able to stick one yet....
How long are you staying out there?


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

between 8 an 12


----------

